# Gravity Stamp Mill



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just picked up an ho scale Gravity Stamp Mill from JL Innovative Design. It looks like a fun project to put together, but the instructions are a nightmare. They give you only two small pictures and a rather cryptic list of instructions. Has anyone out there built this kit? Are there any step by step reviews?


----------

